# Todays catch n smoke



## brandsbay (Sep 14, 2008)

More Mackerel,but hey no Qview,it never happened  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






         LOL


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2008)

It did happen my friend, all that smoked fish has got me hungry, that's a good sign!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 14, 2008)

holy mackerel brands-nice job! ar ar


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Mmmm, looks great Brands!!


----------



## erain (Sep 14, 2008)

nice lookin smoked fish Brands!!!


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 14, 2008)

brandsbay

good looking mackerel did you brine them first


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks good and it did happen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That looks like a productive morning of fishing. One of these days I'm gonna have to try that fishing thing again


----------



## div (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks nice,,,,did ya get ur new camera ?  pic looks much better


----------



## grothe (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks great Brands....I can almost smell em!!!!


----------



## flash (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow!! Now those looked SMOKED. Care to share the procedure? What do you do with them now......dip, sittin on a Ritz??


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks all,I don't brine them,they are smoked on a ECB smoke n grill,I use 3 sticks of oak,7-8" long and about 1-1 1/2" diameter and smoke for about 2 1/2 hrs,the sticks are cut straight from the tree (it works for me with fish)


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 15, 2008)

wow fresh caught smoked mackerel - yeah I'm salivating lol 
What did you catch them on - aren't mackerel the fish you can catch with feathers ? (seriously just feathers on a hook)


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice Qview Brands...who is tending the nursery while yer off playing?


----------



## flash (Sep 15, 2008)

Gonna have to try some Oak. I usually use hickory and pecan. I don't brine either. Our macks are probably a little different than yours though. Forked tail fish in photo are our macs.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Flash,we get the Atlantic Mackerel (Scomber Scombrus) lot smaller than yours due to the cold water,average adult will weigh about 1 1/2 -2 lb,good fighting fish though,and there millions of em lol.


----------



## flash (Sep 16, 2008)

We usually troll for ours. Small silver spoons, some wire helps with cut offs due to their teeth. Ours usually average 2 to 5 lbs. Love to make dip out of them and put them on a Ritz Cracker with some of this stuff.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 17, 2008)

Great looking fish Flash,man I wish ours got that big.


----------



## div (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice idea there with the crackers...im not much into fish but those look like a good snack


----------

